

Public Table of Seed Funding Incubators - ungerik
http://startupmelbourne.com/2009/10/seed-funding-incubators/
I have created a Google Docs Spreadsheet with all incubators/accelerators and their characteristics I have found.<p>Feel free to correct or extend the data!<p>The table includes Y Combinator, Seedcamp, Springboard, Start@Spark, DreamIt Ventures, TechStars, Summer@Highland, LaunchBox, iVentures10, NextStart, Capital Factory, Shotput Ventures, NYC Seed, Bootup Labs, You be the VC and Obsidian Launch.
======
JCThoughtscream
You have become my new favorite person. This'll be a very useful list in the
present and near future...

